# 2010 Mathews Monster 7 found



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

And yet I shot a GT500 side by side with an APA Mamba X2 at Calgary Archery Centre last week and felt the APA was the better bow hands down. I was fully prepared to buy the Elite because of all the good things I have been hearing about the company and its products. Instead I bought the Mamba to go with the Pit Viper carbon riser bow I bought the week before.

DDave


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

Hmmmm....wonder where it came from? :mg:
Does the pawn shop owner know?
If he is selling it for $675 i can guess how much he paid for it. 


Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

buddy owns pawn shop, when items come in you have to have pictured id or no go rings gold etc have to be registered by him with police to see if stolen before he can sell.. this is the standard criteria.. do all shop owners do this who knows?????


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

damascusdave said:


> And yet I shot a GT500 side by side with an APA Mamba X2 at Calgary Archery Centre last week and felt the APA was the better bow hands down. I was fully prepared to buy the Elite because of all the good things I have been hearing about the company and its products. Instead I bought the Mamba to go with the Pit Viper carbon riser bow I bought the week before.
> 
> DDave


 Nothing against the way APA's feel on the shot. My biggest problem with them is info from my dealer. Guys that buy them elsewhere come to him to have the drawlength adjusted because the ordered drawlength is 1/2 to 3/4 of an inch longer than stated length. I found this out when I shot a supposed 28" draw X2 and draw was a hair longer than my 28.5" elite. I know my GT is on 28.5" because it has to be tuned using a drawboard. I do know from talking to Al 3 years ago about a Mamba X2 that I would have to shoot over 60#s to get the same speed I was getting out of Darton Pro2000 set at 56#s.


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

My dealer knows the guy who owned the bow. He ordered in and set up the bow for the guy. That's why he was thinking of going and picking it up. He wasn't surprised it ended up there. Bowhunting was over when it came into the pawnshop. If my dealer can get it for a good price, he'll sell it for a good price. Anyone who's close and the monster fits the bill, it'll either still be at the pawnshop or at my dealers. 
I should also mention that the pawnshop owner knows the guy who pawned it off and said she's not stolen. Like I said, if someone wants a monster 7 and looking for a good deal, it's here. The bow looks pretty much mint, being a 2010, it should. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

why don`t you post the name and address of of the pawn shop so people can find it easily...


----------



## norsask darton (May 8, 2005)

Going to phone my dealer and see if he picked it up. If interested people can phone Northern Trading in North Battleford. If already sold, try Allen Mitchell at Battleford's Bait and Tackle. Wanted Allen to have time to go and get it. lol He's my dealer and wanted him to have first crack at it. He figures if anyone shows interest in it he'll order mods for it. Has a 30" draw now.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a Darton 2500S that I bought from an AT member for 300 bucks and it seems really quick. I will try to run some over the chrony today and see how they compare although without my scale I cannot remember what I have the bows set at. I get quite a kick out of people who should know better who bad mouth the Darton bows. That 2500S is a downright pretty little thing and by all indications is going to be a great shooter. I really like the visual effect of the contrasting cams and limb pockets. The people shooting lightning fast, two cam bows that are quiet and smooth, all owe a debt to Darton Archery. They are the ones who resurrected the dual cam, after it looked like the solo cam would rule forever.

As far as draw length goes for any bow I am a firm believer in the fact that there is no such thing as a set draw length for any shooter. I am going to start shooting indoors in about a week or two and I will guarantee that by the end of the winter my EFFECTIVE DRAW LENGTH will be up to an inch longer than it is now. As long as the archer can break open in follow thru, pinching the shoulder blade together, the draw length is not too long and that flexibility comes with a lot of shooting, particularly for an old geezer like me.


----------



## damascusdave (Apr 26, 2009)

Tried phoning both places yesterday with little success. Will try again today. I am a 30.5 inch draw and am interested in the sureloc sight and the fmj arrows


----------

